# What should I do???



## Raf (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi All

We are booked on the 10am Dover to Calais on Thursday morning. I was planning on leaving Wednesday evening (from Birmingham) and spending the night near Dover. However with all this snow and bad weather warning what should we do. We were planning on spending christmas at Euro Disney. Were all packed and the kids are really excited. 

What are the roads like between Calais and Euro Disney? Does anyone have any travel advice?

Please help


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Look up the long range forecast.
If there is no likely improvement stay home and stay safe.


dave p


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

This site,in English, will give you good info on French traffic and roads

http://www.bison-fute.equipement.gouv.fr/en/rubrique.php3?id_rubrique=22


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Alsace*

Hi

We are hoping to go on Thursday or Friday towards the Alsace but have not made a firm decision yet.

A couple of years ago I had a really bad journey to Italy in December with snow and other delays.

If we do go, we are going on the understanding that if we get no further than Calais docks, we are still on holiday. With this in mind...

1) Travel with full fresh water tank - you might get stuck somewhere and need the water - somewhere like a carpark where no replenishment is available.

2) Make sure you have full gas cylinders

3) Plenty of food on board - extra loaf of bread etc

4) If the motorway feels unsafe, pull into a service area and bunk up.

That's our plan but having seen that lorries and coaches are not allowed on certain French motorways at present, we just don't know what to do.

At least being stranded in the motorhome is not inconvenient etc having tea, coffee and food.

Russell


----------



## quiraing (Feb 12, 2007)

Don't be another failed holiday statistic. Stay home Stay safe and be thankful you are not stranded on a strange road in a foreign country.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Have a look at this Link too Raf

http://uk.weather.com/


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We have just canceled our CL as we had to give 24 hours notice and our Son (his road is unpassable anyway) for Christmas with a very heavy heart but what is the point of getting stuck in the snow.

As soon as the snow thaws I will be off to see him and we can open pressies anytime.

I say stay safe and stay warm as this has been an unusual winter.
and there are to many idiots on the road, its not you-- but others bad driving-- that is the problem.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Alsace*



Rapide561 said:


> 1) Travel with full fresh water tank - you might get stuck somewhere and need the water - somewhere like a carpark where no replenishment is available.
> 
> ll


Russell...we're pondering this one and have decided - if it is safe to go at all- not to fill the tank as this is under the van and not protected. We'll take a large water container inside the van with us.

I know we're only 2 and the OP has children but it will give enough to make drinks and so on and is easier to refill from any tap you find- service station etc. There is no chance of the tank or piping to it freezing this way.

We're leaving the decision nearer the time but will not travel to Portsmouth if the roads are not safe. We'll rely on either Brittany Ferries re-booking us for free or claiming on our insurance if we have to pay again. By all accounts conditions in France are not all that bright so it might be sensible to stay home and plan your trip for Easter.

G


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you taking the motorhome or are you in a car?

We travel every winter across France by car to ski, so set off with a different mindset. For skiers snow is full of promise.

The motorways are generally well gritted and quiet but you have to drive with care and confidence. The bridges out of the Eurotunnel can be absolutely black ice though!! Just needs extra special care and a very gentle touch. Do not assume your brakes will work at all!

A car is fine if you have chains, coats, gloves, front wheel drive and gallons of screen wash (de-icer). Put your chains on before you get stuck not after as you be in the middle of the road with lots of angry motorists trying to get by.

Also if you do have an accident a car will protect you rather better than a motorhome.

We saw one hapless individual, in a car, 15m back from a lorry struggling to see anything in his spray.

From further back we could see the road was clear and quickly pushed past safely onto a clear motorway.

If you don't feel safe just pull back 50m and follow the lorry at a distance.

If you are not a practised driver on snow probably best to cancel but generally French motorways are better that the UK. More snow ploughs, less traffic.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Apart from 2 free range animals east of Amiens all looks well on the autoroute in Nord-Pas de Calais this morning. ( Could even be one free range animal, reported twice.)


G


----------



## Raf (Nov 3, 2009)

I have checked the weather forecast for Calais and it looks alot better than here. Temperature seems to be sitting higher than freezing and no snow forecast. I am a fairly experienced driver so I think im going to go but just take it extra easy.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The Roads are doing well to Dover and the Ferries are running on time as they were on Meridian News.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have been putting all the Cameras down to the ferry on here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-98446.html

Its the Tunnel that has delays
Eurotunnel - Severe delays at Folkestone due to operational reasons.


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

*northern france OK*

drove back from south normandy yesterday to Caen for Brittany Ferry
all OK
our friends went to Calais for Eurotunnel - they also OK = no delays on either

Paul


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

*northern france OK*

drove back from south normandy yesterday to Caen for Brittany Ferry
all OK
our friends went to Calais for Eurotunnel - they also OK = no delays on either

Paul


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Take care,make sure you've got plenty of gas for heating

Safe journey & Enjoy yourselves


----------

